# Quantity > Quality



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Hit Indian tonight with one of my friends, and I have never seen so many dinks caught there. We worked hard for the 8 keepers we caught (none of which were bigger than 17") for every keeper I caught I threw back 4 dinks. All fish were caught on jerks 1 on clown the rest on UV green. Had some great company and learned a lot. So, needless to say it was a great night!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

sounds like you did pretty well compared to others. The bite was terrible last night. Nice job getting it done dispite that


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

midoh39 said:


> Hit Indian tonight with one of my friends, and I have never seen so many dinks caught there. We worked hard for the 8 keepers we caught (none of which were bigger than 17") for every keeper I caught I threw back 4 dinks. All fish were caught on jerks 1 on clown the rest on UV green. Had some great company and learned a lot. So, needless to say it was a great night!


I was up there with my uncle as well. Had pretty much samw results. He did luck into a 21" fatty. Fish are very full of shad. That moon was outstanding last night. Also we fished from 5:30 to 10:00. Didn't get first bite till 8:30. Caught around a dozen.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> sounds like you did pretty well compared to others. The bite was terrible last night. Nice job getting it done dispite that


Fished a different lake and was much tougher than I expected. Hopefully better tonight.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

webby said:


> I was up there with my uncle as well. Had pretty much samw results. He did luck into a 21" fatty. Fish are very full of shad. That moon was outstanding last night. Also we fished from 5:30 to 10:00. Didn't get first bite till 8:30. Caught around a dozen.


My uncles fatty. I was so happy he got it instead of me. He is the one who got me hooked on this type of fishing back in the hayday of alum above the dam. I used to go up there with him and I remember it so vaguely. I was a teenager and everytime we went there would be a dozen guys there and not a one of them without a 5lber and their limits. I would luck into one here and there. I cant remember what my rod combo was but im sure it wasn't helpful. Anyways it was a proud moment for a nephew to put him on some fish!


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

That's a nice eye! The bites were very subtle, most of the time just a single tap, sometimes just felt extra weight.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

midoh39 said:


> That's a nice eye! The bites were very subtle, most of the time just a single tap, sometimes just felt extra weight.


Looks like you have some nice eaters as well. Were you the ones fishing down there with us. Hint- my uncle was the one who needed to sit on chair


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

If you're uncle has a white beard then ya that was us


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I stopped by the area you guys,we're and should have stayed there when I got to lake around 4. Only place that really produced conditions were right there to at least bring some fish in. I fish 7 spots atound the lake other then there and caught shorties at most of them but no keepers. Was a neutral night fish were not active very Suttle nips on bait. I think tonight will be different better fish and more aggressive. We will see. Good job guys congrats on the nice catches


----------



## poorfishnman (Feb 23, 2014)

midoh39 said:


> Hit Indian tonight with one of my friends, and I have never seen so many dinks caught there. We worked hard for the 8 keepers we caught (none of which were bigger than 17") for every keeper I caught I threw back 4 dinks. All fish were caught on jerks 1 on clown the rest on UV green. Had some great company and learned a lot. So, needless to say it was a great night!


----------



## poorfishnman (Feb 23, 2014)

did you get them from shore and is there a saug bite in the mornings or just evening


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

All shore fish mentioned in this post and yes biting late and early


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I took a nap after a turkey dinner and woke up around 10 and decided to hit the lake. My best night numbers wise for saugeye but I couldn't find any keepers. Ended up with 20, 6 on various color hj's and 14 on lime or green glow perch swims. I had a couple fish on that didn't come to the top that felt heavy, lost them probably due to poor hook sets, but that's just part of the game. I personally didn't see a keeper caught at either spot I fished, but 1 guy had 2 small keepers on a stringer. Where are the big girls?? Lol


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

No quality, no quantity no eyes period last night for me. Started at 9 and fished several areas at hoover then moved to alum hitting 2 areas and gave up around 1:30am. Only caught 2 keeper crappie and 2 small bass all night.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice warm night but dink city last night. Did get 2 that mite of hit 15 inches if I was standing on them. Got 1 17 that I gave to a guy that was leaving with 2 15 inchers. 2.75 glow perch and silktreuse swims. 1/16oz pink jig head. 
Rain coming in and if we get a little wind it should be on tonight.. Well,,, maybe


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

With you Skip Should be on. Lol


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

fishslim said:


> With you Skip Should be on. Lol


Got this 18' tonight right at dark on a vibe. Fished till 9:30 without another bite. Wind comin out of south till 8. Lake almost turned to glass heavy fog came in and the next thing I knew the water was goin the total opposite direction. Fisrt time I can remember the wind changing that fast from the south to the north. Needless to say I stayed another 30 minutes and was Rax bound!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

webby said:


> Needless to say I stayed another 30 minutes and was Rax bound!


Where is there a Rax near Columbus!? MmmmmMmm Raaaax.

Great fish too


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Where is there a Rax near Columbus!? MmmmmMmm Raaaax.
> 
> Great fish too


Lol ,bout an hpur west,north west of c-bus off 33


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Took a few like this last night off a windblown point. Joshys and then switched to jerks after dark...198277[/ATTACH]


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice looking eye perfect eating size . Good work.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Anybody going up tonight? I'm thinking about going out after the game, but am iffy with this northeast wind...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

bite last night was brutally bad for me just two keepers on 5 bites and i heard the night before was even worse. sometime this weekend maybe after the front pushes through i expect a major feed again. we need the cold to come back I think


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I'm probably going up after the game. Rain has ended, and hopefully cooled the lake off a bit. Regarding the wind, there's always going to be a few banks better than others depending. At 7mph, that's a good enough number for me to try it


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I swore last night that I had retired from chasing eyes. I have been out the last three nights. Only hooked my pb to have it come loose eight feet from shore. 

Most likely will be out at some point tonight. May head to alum after spending the last three nights on scioto. If anyone else doesn't wanna fish alone let me know!!


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

I'm heading up to alum now if either of you would like to join?


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I wasn't able to make it up there tonight so hopefully any of you guys that fish tonight lay into some good fish! Overall I fished 3 times during my Thanksgiving break, caught upwards to 40 eyes with only 5 keepers. Hopefully I can make sometime to make a trip down from school!


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

I fished by the two boat ramps on the se side of the lake for 2hrs. No luck.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I keep coming back to this thread...... i have the opposite trouble. It might take me 3, 4, maybe 5 nights of fishing to get a bite and set the hook solid. But if it is a walleye on the hook, 99% of the time it will go on the stringer and be somewhere between 20" and 25". This is in one of my closest reservoirs. I know, we are not fishing the same lakes and are many miles apart........ but it gets me to wondering which is worse? Would you rather be catching short fish all night thinking that next hook set will double your rod over, or only a single fish every 4 or 5 nights out? Honestly, i am not sure 'cause they both suck and i wanna be catching giant monsters on every cast.  But i keep going out.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

AtticaFish, Don't feel like your the only one. Friday night, the 27th was snag city for me with 2 I had to break off. 1 small s/m.. Sat the 28, last night that north wind and lite rain we had I figured it would be on. Maybe it was on somewhere but 3 moves and Zero fish. Not even a bump. Going to try it again tonight. 

2 years ago, opening day of shotgun season was my best day of saugeye fishing ever. Maybe once in a life time. Shotguns going off everywhere and the eyes were hitting anything I would throw. Maybe 45,, 50 eyes ??? Can't say for sure. I was the only one there. Finally quit and just went and sat on the tailgate of my truck for a while...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Last night was terrible everyone I talked to same.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I was thinking of going out this evening/tonight but it sounds like the north wind maybe is turning off the bite? Looks like a steady 6-8 mph NNW wind today and tonight as well. I guess it's worth a try later after I get the dreaded Christmas lights up. Anyone else going out this evening/tonight?


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Agreed, last night was tough. I only managed two shorts last night one right when i got there and one right before i left. The conditions felt right for the spot, but the barometric pressure was all over the place.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I got 5/6 of my keepers in the afternoon yesterday, really shut down after dark, the color pallet they were hitting changed from darker to bright imo. I couldn't go wrong with red when it's been bright out (sun or moon) but with the clouds they hit the real bright silktruese and pearltrueses. And white has been ok too.


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Hit the river after the game yesterday and it was an absolute feeding frenzy. Caught 15 in 1.5 hours. All keeper size. Lost 2 monsters. All on Lime Joshys right in heavy current. Best day I've had in a long time. 

Don't shy away from north winds. My best days this year for saugeye have all been in stiff north winds. I don't know if it's that way on the lakes or not, but when I see north winds I always head to the river!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Last night was really rough. I got to Indian before dark and tuned up 3 jerk baits. They were right on. Had my swims ready to go. Tried three different spots very thoroughly and nothing, not even a bump. Lots of baitfish in the areas as well. I talked to a few guys who said they hit them right at dark for a bit, but nothing of any size, and not many in number.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Skippy said:


> AtticaFish, Don't feel like your the only one. Friday night, the 27th was snag city for me with 2 I had to break off. 1 small s/m.. Sat the 28, last night that north wind and lite rain we had I figured it would be on. Maybe it was on somewhere but 3 moves and Zero fish. Not even a bump. Going to try it again tonight.
> 
> 2 years ago, opening day of shotgun season was my best day of saugeye fishing ever. Maybe once in a life time. Shotguns going off everywhere and the eyes were hitting anything I would throw. Maybe 45,, 50 eyes ??? Can't say for sure. I was the only one there. Finally quit and just went and sat on the tailgate of my truck for a while...


HaHa! Tell you what Skippy, last year I was fishing that spot across from the carryout where you can park in the little grassy drive up on Alum. Was down on bank about 4:30 and nothing but one nice Black Crappie. Getting ready to make my move and Kaboom! Whizz. Then Kaboom thunk! Man, scared me straight! Had totally forgotten what week it was. Heck it was a slight drizzle,perfect hunting/fishing day, and I was out there in my Olive Green rain suit. The thunk was a nice 8 point buck. Guy apologized but told him my fault for not showing. Was no ones fault. Stuck to the ramp and dam areas rest of week and did Ok. Man that is one high I do not want to go through again.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Got a few to clean from last night so I'm sitting this morning out. Unlike you I knew what day it was. Had one of those bright orange hats on and a cheep thin orange vest hanging off of the tip on my spare rod. Was fishing a spillway with public land all around but never had the pucker factor set in.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Skippy,glad u found some! We never made it out your way, my boy had the flu so didnt wanna venture to far.,
But was rewarded with my 2nd ever ohio pike so not all was lost. Was slow over all but hit a grandslam. Pike,eye,fat lm,an a wiper. All on a roadrunner an green twister.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Glad some of you guys found them! I probably won't be able to fish at all till my winter break, so with that being said hopefully there will be some open water. I'm just stacked up with projects and papers that I have put off all year lol. But, keep at it guys! And I really appreciate you guys on here and also a few of the locals that I have met out on the water. Nothing helps a young angler trying to learn more than just talking to people! Each year I learn more, and it has shown in the numbers I have caught so far, hopefully this will translate to my further trips and hopefully a few piggys


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good post mid,lol its sad between this forum the old set of "fishing library" books and internet articals i read 2/4 hours most everyday about fishing. Lots to learn man! 
Im predicting fishable soft water through january(lol dont mind jinxing it now ill ice fish). Then febuary itll start locking up. Last 3 weeks(of fishable ice),then bring on the ice out pigs!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My season hasnt been near what past seasons have been. But im content with that. I tell my self every beginning of fall/winter season a few things i want to do an try to stick to it. One was start learning a new lake,i havnt learnt it yet,but ive started.
Two was ,regardless how good the bite might be if theres ANY crowd at all-Go find another bite. I havnt always found 
the other bite,but ive found new(to me) spots on both the lake im learning and the others i fish normally.
So not all has been lost.im really looking foward to the next few weeks,if work ever stops


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

What sucks for me is that Indian is the only lake that is a decent drive for me to fish regularly. I would love to learn the other lakes like Alum, Hoover, and Buckeye. But, personally I wouldn't be able to put in the time to really get to learn them at all. Maybe someday I will be able to, but Indian is just the closest and I'm comfortable fishing it.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Mid get those projects done  i will keep the eyes on alert along with the local boy. Only had a little time tonight and hit 4 with 2 nice ones on jerks right after dark. wanted it just sitting there after pulling bait down. Suttle touch and fish on.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

fishslim said:


> All shore fish mentioned in this post and yes biting late and early


troy, any luck at that spot after i left yesterday? i know your new friend was helping you out with the headlamp attracting the big girls.  wife grounded me last night so never made it back out. jason


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol billion watt head lamps shining off and on all over water really brings them.lol no nothing stayed longer then I should went middle pool area and found some


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Have one spot right by a launch ramp. Just love it when some dweeb pulls in with his bright lights on, shines the whole area then leaves..


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

They are there to help Skip errrr maybe not looking to see if your catching so they can belly up and keep you warm.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Geez guiz. Light attracts bait and bait attracts fish..


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep keep me informed as to where your fishing we will send the light patrol your way.lol


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

So wait, I was always told it's not good to have your headlamp shining on the water when saugeye fishing because it startles the saugeye. Is this wrong? Should I be leaving my headlamp on and shining it over the water to attract baitfish and therefore attract saugeye. Haha I'm all confused now. Heading out tomorrow night, maybe I've been going about it all wrong!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

dre...no you don't want your headlamp on haha. They are being facetious. Thats the fastest way to scare away the big girls lurking the bank lines.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Northern1 said:


> dre...no you don't want your headlamp on haha. They are being facetious. Thats the fastest way to scare away the big girls lurking the bank lines.


Haha I figured but just wanted to make sure I was doing it right


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I'm thinking about heading down on tomorrow after my last exam to celebrate! Company is welcome! Hopefully some big girls want to play


----------

